# PIF required if possible please



## KnightOwl92 (14/11/18)

Good day everyone 

My name is Adam and I would like to request a PIF as recently iv come under the worst luck. 
I got retrenched 3 months ago and to top it all off I was robbed a few days ago losing my laptop, vape and pretty much everything of value to me. 

If nobody can help, I still thank you for taking the time to read my post and have a good day


----------



## Rafique (14/11/18)

asking for PIF should not be your first post on a forum. Anyway I hope someone can help you. Big bunch of friendly people here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11


----------



## vicTor (14/11/18)

KnightOwl92 said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> My name is Adam and I would like to request a PIF as recently iv come under the worst luck.
> I got retrenched 3 months ago and to top it all off I was robbed a few days ago losing my laptop, vape and pretty much everything of value to me.
> ...



hi
what setup did they steal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KnightOwl92 (14/11/18)

Here's a Pic


----------



## KnightOwl92 (14/11/18)

vicTor said:


> hi
> what setup did they steal


It was a wismec 2/3 with a Pharoh rdta


----------



## vicTor (14/11/18)

sorry to hear man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/18)

KnightOwl92 said:


> Good day everyone
> 
> My name is Adam and I would like to request a PIF as recently iv come under the worst luck.
> I got retrenched 3 months ago and to top it all off I was robbed a few days ago losing my laptop, vape and pretty much everything of value to me.
> ...


Hi @KnightOwl92 sorry to hear about your vape gear being stolen.What date did it happen and in what area where the items stolen so the kind members can keep a lookout should they spot it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## KnightOwl92 (14/11/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @KnightOwl92 sorry to hear about your vape gear being stolen.What date did it happen and in what area where the items stolen so the kind members can keep a lookout should they spot it.


It was on Saturday the 10th and it was in the centurion area... Thank you


----------



## Salamander (14/11/18)

@KnightOwl92 send me a PM with your contact details. I will be able to help you out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## Vilaishima (14/11/18)

I can mix you up some juice if you still need some by the end of the month. It will have to be at the end of the month though as I am a bit thin on concentrates at the moment and will only be ordering closer to month end.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## KnightOwl92 (14/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I can mix you up some juice if you still need some by the end of the month. It will have to be at the end of the month though as I am a bit thin on concentrates at the moment and will only be ordering closer to month end.


Thank you so much, that would be amazing


----------



## Vilaishima (28/11/18)

You still interested in some juice?

I sent you a message but still waiting for a reply. Let me know and we can meet up somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (28/11/18)

Have you been sorted @KnightOwl92?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (30/11/18)

@Salamander did you ever get hold of him?


----------



## Salamander (30/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> @Salamander did you ever get hold of him?


Yes I did. Nothing further to say about it


----------



## Caramia (30/11/18)

Salamander said:


> Yes I did. Nothing further to say about it


Oh wow, I am also still awaiting response...


----------



## jm10 (30/11/18)

Salamander said:


> Yes I did. Nothing further to say about it



Im very intrigued, is there anything we should know for future sake? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilaishima (30/11/18)

Salamander said:


> Yes I did. Nothing further to say about it


Ok so should I keep the juice for him or rather keep for someone else?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/11/18)

Another fly by night. Thats why i pif to people and forum members i know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Vilaishima (30/11/18)

So is there anyone else in Centurion area in need of some juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> So is there anyone else in Centurion area in need of some juice?


i don’t need but i want does that count?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Another fly by night. Thats why i pif to people and forum members i know.


@SmokeyJoe I would like a Dvarw please  a Gold one would be nice.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jm10 (30/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> i don’t need but i want does that count?



Common now, I’m sure you come up with a good story... maybe your cow drank all your juice? That would deserve a pif 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Common now, I’m sure you come up with a good story... maybe your cow drank all your juice? That would deserve a pif
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey! leave my wife out of this!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## jm10 (30/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> hey! leave my wife out of this!



 one day when your wife decides to check this forum to see why your always laughing at your phone/pc your really going to sleep in the field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

jm10 said:


> one day when your wife decides to check this forum to see why your always laughing at your phone/pc your really going to sleep in the field.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


she’s sitting right next to me giggling about it, but trust me, i’m trying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vilaishima (30/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> i don’t need but i want does that count?


I can't see why not. I'll throw in some beers once you get to Centurion

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/11/18)

jm10 said:


> one day when your wife decides to check this forum to see why your always laughing at your phone/pc your really going to sleep in the field.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Right next to the in laws i take it ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I can't see why not. I'll throw in some beers once you get to Centurion


ok, so now seriously, what did you mix?


----------



## jm10 (30/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> she’s sitting right next to me giggling about it, but trust me, i’m trying.



You Sir deserve the Vip man card





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vilaishima (30/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> ok, so now seriously, what did you mix?


Kiwi Strap On and RY4 Double Cream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Kiwi Strap On and RY4 Double Cream.


nice! very nice of you indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (30/11/18)

how many beers will an Ammit 25 get me ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (30/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Kiwi Strap On and RY4 Double Cream.



Kiwi strap on sounds kinda dirty...

Like a New Zealander wearing an attachment...

And double cream adds to the innuendo

Lol, a dirty mind makes so many conversations interesting

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/18)

ShamZ said:


> Kiwi strap on sounds kinda dirty...
> 
> Like a New Zealander wearing an attachment...
> 
> ...


If I was new on the forum, I would be highly worried about the ''strap on''

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vilaishima (30/11/18)

ARYANTO said:


> If I was new on the forum, I would be highly worried about the ''strap on''


As you should be.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (30/11/18)

@Silver time to lock the thread?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/12/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @SmokeyJoe I would like a Dvarw please  a Gold one would be nice.


Sure no problem. But i only have a 24ct gold one. But ill pif it to you as i can see you really need it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> hey! leave my wife out of this!


Hahahahaha!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Kiwi Strap On and RY4 Double Cream.


Pleeease bud, get a avatar. That blue icon makes my eyes bleed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (1/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Pleeease bud, get a avatar. That blue icon makes my eyes bleed


Nice one @Vilaishima. So much better!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Silver time to lock the thread?


Nooooo, the original poster is Mia so let's continue with the fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (1/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Nooooo, the original poster is Mia so let's continue with the fun



Yeah let the boys have alittle fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/12/18)

oh my word @Vilaishima got a avatar .... no wonder we having load shedding 
well done bud

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KnightOwl92 (1/12/18)

Hello there everyone, sorry that I haven't been able to reply or anything recently due to a lack of internet access... 
Thanks to @Salamander who was able to help me out. Been 2 weeks now free from cigarettes, thank you for all the help and once again, sorry for the late reply

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Salamander (2/12/18)

Cool bud. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cynarius (2/12/18)

Good work. Keep of the stinkies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

